# Coding Clinic COPD and asthma?



## cathya35 (May 3, 2017)

Does anyone know if there is a recent Coding Clinic for ICD-10-CM for COPD and asthma? My boss keeps telling me there is a Coding Clinic that says if COPD and asthma unspecified are documented you would only code J44.9 for COPD and NOT J45.909 per a Coding Clinic, but she won't tell me what Coding Clinic it is and I can't find it.

TIA!


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (May 8, 2017)

*COPD with unspecified asthma*

The advice was in Coding Clinic issue 2017 Vol 4, No 1. However, if the type of asthma (e.g., mild persistent, moderate persistent) isn't documented, you don't code for the type of asthma in addition to the COPD. However, when the type of asthma is known, it should be documented and reported.


----------

